# Topics > Robotics > Bio-inspired robotics >  Spy in the Wild, BBC, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Spy in the Wild

Playlist "Spy in the Wild - BBC One"

----------


## Airicist

Article "BBC series uses robot creatures to document secret lives of animals"
Spy in the Wild uses camouflaged cameras to capture unprecedented footage of wildlife in five-part show

by Esther Addley
December 31, 2016

Article "BBC robot animals to go undercover to film nature even David Attenborough cannot reach"

by Hannah Furness
December 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Spy robots in the wild: K-Rock meets his bigger cousin"

by Linda Seward
January 26, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Reptilian robots are spies in the wild

Published on Jan 25, 2017




> EPFL scientists designed, built and remote-controlled the robotic structures of a crocodile and a lizard for a field experiment, in the depths of Africa, in collaboration with the BBC. The robots are featured in today’s episode of “Spy in the Wild”.

----------


## Airicist

Langur monkeys grieve over robot monkey

Published on Jan 11, 2017




> Langur monkeys grieving!
> 
> Langur monkeys mistake the motionless robotic Spy Langur Monkey that was accidentally dropped as a lifeless baby langur and begin to grieve.

----------


## Airicist

Spy meerkat helps babysit - Spy in the Wild: Episode 3 Preview

Published on Jan 24, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Sneaky spying crocodile camera

Published on Jan 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Robotic spy puppy meets wild dogs

Published on May 22, 2017




> Robotic Spy Pup lives among a pack of wild dogs to film the emotional dynamics of wild dog life. By mimicking their body language he becomes accepted by the pack.

----------


## Airicist

Robot spy gorilla infiltrates a wild gorilla troop| Spy In The Wild - BBC

Jan 23, 2020




> While a young mountain gorilla just wants to play with our Spy Gorilla will the Silverback be so welcoming?
> 
> Our Spy Creatures investigate the extraordinary wildlife that thrives in the tropics and the events and gatherings that happen across the year.
> 
> For the first time, our Spy Creatures record how gorillas sing when they are enjoying their meals, and in a comical moment they experience the noisy after-effects of their vegetarian diet. In Brazil, Spy Jaguar Cub explores a beautiful gathering of water birds, capybara and caiman, and joins Spy Caiman to film a feeding frenzy as its wild counterparts go fishing. In Costa Rica, Spy Turtle and Spy Vulture gain an insider’s view of the spectacular turtle arribada as thousands jostle for a place on the beach to lay their eggs. In Zambia, Spy Hippo takes us into the heart of a hippo pod, and is too close for comfort as it films a dramatic fight.
> 
> Spy Dolphin and a host of other Spy Creatures, such as Spy Monkey, Spy Sloth and Spy Macaw, take us into the mysterious world of the Amazon’s flooded forest, and in northern Australia, Spy Bat becomes immersed in a nursery of little red flying foxes and joins them on the wing as they risk getting snapped up by hungry freshwater crocodiles. Spy Orangutan returns to Borneo to investigate the extraordinary bulbous-nosed proboscis monkey and some curious orangutans. In incredible scenes, Spy Baby Elephant uncovers the secret world of pygmy forest elephants, and in a thrilling finale, Spy Penguin and Spy Seal join Humboldt penguins as they bravely navigate thousands of angry sea lions as they try to return to their hungry chicks.
> 
> Spy in the Wild | Series 2 Episode 1 | The Tropics | BBC


"See the incredible fake gorilla which meets the real deal in BBC's Spy in the Wild"
Realistic animatronic stars of the new documentary series will make their TV debut this Wednesday night

by Barbara Hodgson
January 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

RoboSpy Iguana competes at sneezing snot!

Premiered Feb 11, 2021




> Marine iguanas compete for the best nesting sites on the Galapagos Islands. Meanwhile RoboSpy Iguana gets involved in a snot sneezing competition after the marine iguanas return from the sea.
> 
> Clip taken from episode 3 'The Islands' of Spy in the Wild 2 that aired on Wednesday 13th May on PBS at 8/7c. You can catch the first episode at pbs.org/spyinthewild or on the PBS Video app.
> 
> Spy in the Wild is back in one of the most innovative natural history series ever presented. This time it deploys over 50 ultra-realistic animatronic Spy Creatures to go undercover across every region of the world. The 4 x 60 series captures some of the most extraordinary animal behaviour ever seen, filmed from inside the animal world.
> 
> Using special state-of-the-art 4k resolution “Spy Creatures” the viewer is plunged into the very heart of the extraordinary lives of over 40 remarkable animals. They reveal previously unseen behaviour as animals gather, feed, fight and breed in among some of the greatest wildlife gatherings ever witnessed. This team of hyper-real Spy Creatures not only look like the animals they film, they behave like them too. Accepted by the families, these robotic look-alikes can not only film from an intimate perspective they also interact with the animals and so gain revelatory insights into their worlds.
> 
> Each episode explores a different climatic region of the world and is packed with its own menagerie of animatronic Spy Creatures and extraordinary animal subjects. They discover how the animals have adapted their behaviour to not only cope, but often flourish, wherever they live. At times, their subjects occur in incredible numbers creating astonishing gatherings, found nowhere else on earth. From the hot and humid Tropics, to the freezing Poles, the seasonal North and the world’s most spectacular Islands, this new series of Spy in the Wild will transport the audience deeper into the animal world than ever thought possible.
> ...

----------

